# Mosquito Lagoon 9/2 Report



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The pressure has been off the fish since the algae bloom, all the guides and weekend warriors have been avoiding the ML leaving only the dedicated to reap the rewards.

There are still lots of reds out there!

WHERE DOES EVERYONE KEEP FINDING THESE TARPON. WTF.

I have NEVER, I mean NEVER seen a tarpon in ML and I go EVERY WEEKEND!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

i have never seen tarpon either...prove it!! i have yet to catch a tarpon of any size. the biggest one i have ever caught was probably like 3 pounds.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> i have never seen tarpon either...prove it!! i have yet to catch a tarpon of any size. the biggest one i have ever caught was probably like 3 pounds.


You must not fish that area very much. I know a few guides and that is all they basically charter for during the seasons. In fact, one of the first tarpon I ever caught was in a landlocked pond riverside in titusville. So if there are no tarpon in the Lagoon, then I wonder how they got there?? Magic I presume  ;D
Heres one of those mystery titusville tarpon


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Saw some big poons in the IRL today, gunna see if I can screen shot some pics from the gopro, caught my fair share outa that hole^ lol ;D


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > i have never seen tarpon either...prove it!! i have yet to catch a tarpon of any size. the biggest one i have ever caught was probably like 3 pounds.
> 
> 
> You must not fish that area very much. I know a few guides and that is all they basically charter for during the seasons. In fact, one of the first tarpon I ever caught was in a landlocked pond riverside in titusville. So if there are no tarpon in the Lagoon, then I wonder how they got there?? Magic I presume  ;D
> Heres one of those mystery titusville tarpon


That's a nice poon; my son caught one in June in Turtle Pen not nearly that size but a poon none the less.










We also saw a school in Scottsmoor in June before the algae bloom,


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> > i have never seen tarpon either...prove it!! i have yet to catch a tarpon of any size. the biggest one i have ever caught was probably like 3 pounds.
> 
> 
> You must not fish that area very much. I know a few guides and that is all they basically charter for during the seasons. In fact, one of the first tarpon I ever caught was in a landlocked pond riverside in titusville. So if there are no tarpon in the Lagoon, then I wonder how they got there?? Magic I presume  ;D
> Heres one of those mystery titusville tarpon


I fish those lagoons ALOT. I guess I am always too shallow to see them. i am not saying they arent there but I have never seen them. what's the trick? I have never been out fishing where i target tarpon, and i really dont know what kind of habits they have especially in the lagoons. I can catch redfish all day but couldnt tell you where to find the poon. can some one educate this grasshopper? [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

To be perfectly honest with you, I rarely target tarpon. After spending a few trips doing so, I have yet to be able to nail their habits and migration patterns. I do see them from time to time and they tend to stay in the area as long as the mullet are present. Your best bet, without giving up specifics, is to look for deeper water areas with tons of bait. They are hit and miss but once the early redfish bite wears off then it gives you something to do instead of going home...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

You can find plenty of Tarpon in the Canals and ditches. ML, IRL and around Cocoa Beach BRL area all year long.


----------

